# Missy is set free...



## Marcia

...set free to be free from old age, set free to see her buddy Zipper again, set free to run without fear of dogs or kids or anything else that stole her joy before we found her. 

Missy is set free to groom without itching, to be free from eye problems, to be free from medicines, eye drops, constant blood tests and anything else that would prevent her from having a purr-fect life.

Missy was one of the funniest, cutest, sweetest lap cats that I have ever had the privilege of rescuing. She was always a wonderful companion and we will miss her so much. We will miss her trilling, her love bites and constantly asking for the faucet to be turned on. We will miss her love of being brushed, her beautiful silky soft fur and her gorgeous green eyes. We will miss being greeted, being snuggled and being loved by her.

Run free my Missy and know mommy and daddy loved you with all their hearts. Thank you for rescuing us when we needed you most. We will always love you.


View attachment 57794


View attachment 57802


View attachment 57810


View attachment 57818


----------



## sweebab

How wonderful. I read your other thread, and couldn't quite find words to express myself as I was facing the possibility of losing one of my own at the time. But now I think I know what I was feeling.

I feel awful that you have to go through this, but I feel nothing but happiness for Missy to have had the wonderful gift of a loving life where she was important, not just a burden or bother meant for the shelter. And when the time was right, you gave her the last gift of love that we can bestow on our little ones.

You did wonderfully. You did very, very right by that little fur bundle.


----------



## Speechie

Some times there are no words...
more love and gentle hugs coming to you...
may you feel comfort somehow through your pain
I am so sorry for your loss, you were an angel to beautiful Missy and she was yours


----------



## MowMow

i'm so sorry for your pain. i'm also glad she's now free and at ease.


----------



## Heather72754

So, so sorry you've lost your sweet Missy - she was a beautiful girl who knew she was well loved, and now she has peace. Hugs and prayers...


----------



## pkbshrew

Hug hugs and lots of love from us Marcia. I'm so sorry for your loss but admire the courage, compassion and selflessness it took to release Missy from her suffering. She's running free over the bridge now and can visit with my little hoggies who have recently ambled over the bridge ahead of her.


----------



## Jenny bf

So sorry for the loss of Missy. It must have been a difficult but right decision. She knew how loved she was and now she can run free as you said in your beautiful post


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

I'm no good at this, so I'll just say run free Missy. And hugs to you Marcia

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wallycat

*sob*
You give me back faith in humanity. How wonderful that Missy found you, and you her.
((((((Marcia & Missy))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bluemilk

Marcia, you are one of the good guys. You genuinely love people and animals and you open your heart to both. What a wonderful life Missy had with you! You helped her heal, now you must heal.


----------



## gizmothecat

HUGGS you marcia! Missy was a VERY lucky lil girl and you a VERY lucky lil momma who both found and rescued each other. Try and be happy remembering the good times you had with each other .


----------



## CatMonkeys

I'm so sorry, Marcia. Hugs to you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy

So sorry for your loss Marcia. Missy's loving ways have left a huge paw print on your hearts and that will always be there....as she looks down on you with love and gratefulness. I am sure she had a happy reunion with Zipper and they are playing and grooming each other up at the Bridge. <3


----------



## zuma

I'm very sorry for your loss, Marcia. I so admire you for giving these seniors a happy and save home. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## katrina89

Im so sorry marcia 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Marcia,
I am sharing your tears...
Run Free Sweet Missy...
You were...so loved here...♡♡♡♡♡♡
HUGS and PRAYERS
Sharon


----------



## jking

I am so sorry Marcia. Run free sweet Missy. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## marie5890

Marcia, so so sorry for you loss,
Yet, and especially the way you worded it, grateful that Missy is free from all you expressed.

May warms smiles spread across your face with her memories as the tears fall on your cheeks.


----------



## Jetlaya67

Sorry about your fur baby. She was such a beautiful kitty. Hugs to you.


----------



## bobbycos

my sincerest condolences to you and yours for the loss of Missy


----------



## spirite

I'm so sorry Marcia.  

Sending you lots of warm thoughts.


----------



## Marcia

Thank you all for the wonderful heartfelt well wishes. This was the right decision at the right time. Thankfully, it's been so busy here with neighbors cooking out, I've barely had time to breath let alone cry my eyes out. For the friends that had us over that knew Missy it's been a time to remember not mourn. I did most of my crying on Thursday, the day before we took her in. 

When I look at her sweet face on my avatar I tear up but I know she had a good long life and is free now. Her remains are already available for pick up so I will get them on Tuesday and scatter them over Zipper's remains in a prime viewing spot in the back yard. Zip and Missy used to love to sit and look at all the wildlife scamper by and now they have a permanent resting place there. It's so hard to do this, but so gratifying to give a furbaby a chance at happiness and love; it is SO worth the pain.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies

These never get any easier to read and definitely tug at your heart strings. Deeply sorry for your loss, I know this pain far too well. Wishing you only happy memories of your baby from this day forward.


----------



## tghsmith

so sorry for your loss, making that decision is never easy..


----------



## cat owner again

RIP Missy. You are now as a new born, free and without a care.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Im so sorry to read this. My heart goes out to you. You are an awesome cat mom which give those hard to place Seniors true golden years and to experience love, care and a palatial home to live out their final days. Run free sweet girl. You were so loved.


----------



## howsefrau32

Have not been on much, so just saw this. I know she was old, and it was her time, but I can't help crying. But she is in peace now. (((((Hugs)))) Marcia. All you do for your babies, gives me hope that there ARE enough good, caring, loving people in this world, because at times lately, I start doubting that. I know how hard it is, and I know you will keep busy, pushing forward, helping all the other precious babies that you save and find homes for. You are in my heart today.


----------



## dt8thd

I'm so sorry for your loss, Marcia, but I'm so glad you were lucky enough to have had Missy in your life and she in yours! <3


----------



## Darkaine

I'm sorry for your loss, I know you are a great mom to your furbabies. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

